# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Les West Memphis 3 ont été libérés, mais pas innocentés

## Shane Fenton

Bien que leur nom évoque un boys band, que leur affaire ait éclaté la même année que les premiers succès des Worlds Apart, et qu'ils aient lutté pendant tout ce temps pour être libres et partir un jour sans retour, les West Memhis 3, ou WM3, n'étaient pas _"trois gros nazes, musclés pour rien, chichiteux dénichés dans un club de squash"_, comme le chantait à l'époque le sémillant Akhenaton. Ils étaient plutôt du genre introvertis, métalleux et _"wiccans"_ (une espèce de philosophie-religion qui inclut des éléments de druidisme, de chamanisme et de mythologies antiques). Bref, des coupables idéaux pour l'affaire qui nous intéresse.
 Le 5 mai 1993, trois garçons de 8 ans, originaires de la petite bourgade de West Memphis dans l'Arkansas (à ne pas confondre avec Memphis, la plus grande ville de l'Etat du Tennessee), sont portés disparus : il s'agit de Christopher Byers, Stevie Branch et Michael Moore (à ne pas confondre avec le réalisateur de _Bowling for Columbine_). Leurs corps sont retrouvés le lendemain dans le quartier de Robin Hood Hills, et déjà, les avis divergent pour savoir de quoi ils sont morts, ou quels sévices ils ont subi. Dans le climat de l'époque, ces détails acquièrent une importance particulière.
 Il faut se replacer dans le contexte pour comprendre. Les années 80 ont été marquées par ce qu'on a appelé plus tard la "panique satanique", qui a perduré jusqu'au début des années 90 (voir _Satanic Panic_ de Jeffrey Victor, ou l'ouvrage collectif _The Satanism Scare_, pour en savoir plus). Le véritable détonateur de cette panique morale a été l'Affaire McMartin, du nom d'une crêche initialement accusée de couvrir des agissements pédophiles, avant que l'emballement médiatique ne rajoute la théorie de la conspiration satanique. Bien que toutes les charges aient été abandonnées au bout de 6 ans de mises en examen et de procès, cette affaire en a inspiré une centaine d'autres dans tout le pays, au point de faire passer l'ensemble des crêches américaines pour un vaste réseau de pédo-satanistes (l'affaire a été documentée dans les livres _Satan's Silence_ de Debbie Nathan, et _The Abuse of Innocence_, de Paul et Shirley Eberle).
 Or, dans le même temps, certaines personnes de diverses obédiences (droite religieuse, féministes anti-pornographie et démocrates bon teint...) avaient lancé une multitude de croisades, ciblées et pas forcément reliées, entre elles contre ce qui les dérangeait dans la culture américaine : violence à la télévision, jouets guerriers, clips vidéo, rock et heavy metal, jeux de rôles, films d'horreur et films pornos, etc. Avec la croyance selon laquelle les enfants américains étaient victimes d'une vaste conspiration satanique, l'occasion était trop belle d'agréger toutes ces croisades et de lancer une grande purge : il suffisait d'affirmer que des pans entiers de la culture populaire faisaient eux-mêmes partie de cette conspiration, en servant tour à tour d'introduction au satanisme (Sean Sellers et _Donjons & Dragons_), d'inspiration et de modèle pour les crimes sataniques ou présentés comme tels (Richard Ramirez et AC/DC), d'incitation au suicide (Suicide Solution d'Ozzy Osbourne, Judas Priest), et même de recrutement pour les futurs criminels.
 La police elle-même s'est jointe à l'hallali sous l'influence d'autoproclamés "enquêteurs de l'occulte" comme Pat Pulling, Dale Griffis ou Don Rimer, qui ont fait le tour des commissariats américains, de colloques en séminaires destinés aux forces de l'ordre, afin de promouvoir leurs techniques "d'investigation" et "d'interrogatoire", ainsi que leurs profils psychologiques de suspects, livrés clé en main. Dans les postes de police, on distribue des tracts "d'information" comme _Youth Subcultures_, dont le livre _Sounds of the Beast_ de Ian Christe nous fournit quelques extraits (page 345) : _"Cette catégorie_ [les métalleux] _concerne une importante classe d'âge, qui pourrait aller de 8 à 24 ans. Il s'agit à l'heure actuelle du groupe le plus développé dans la plupart des écoles... Ce sont de grands consommateurs de drogue... Beaucoup ne font preuve d'aucune motivation et refusent tout comportement constructif. Ils volent l'argent dont ils ont besoin pour acheter de la drogue, ou deviennent eux-mêmes revendeurs."_
 Plus loin, Ian Christe évoque (page 346) les _"maisons de redressement privées pour adolescents, quui jouent sur la peur inspirée par le metal pour attirer de nouveaux clients. Grâce au témoignage d'experts opposés au metal lors des procès de mineurs, parents déçus et municipalités se laissent convaincre d'envoyer les enfants à problème suivre des cures intensives et coûteuses, où vie à la dure et thérapie de groupe sont censées éradiquer toute influence mystique - puisque c'est la source de tous les maux._ [...]_ Ces centres regroupent bientôt une population de métalleux dont le seul crime consiste souvent à avoir écouté du Slayer ou à s'être laissé pousser les cheveux. Malgré les bonnes intentions des parents, le scénario implique souvent des abus de pouvoir commis sur les jeunes prisonniers. Bon nombre de ces centres doivent fermer dans les années 90 pour cause de violations des droits civiques, révélés par une enquête du ministère de la Justice."_
 Dans ce contexte, on comprend mieux pourquoi certains policiers de West Memphis ont cru dur comme fer à un crime satanique, et pourquoi les soupçons se sont portés aussi vite sur Damien Echols, un adolescent métalleux aux cheveux longs et vêtu de noir, comme il y en avait très peu dans cette ville. Echols est initialement relâché sans qu'on ait pu trouver quoi que ce soit, mais c'est une de ses connaissances, Jessie Misskelley, qui a avoué le meurtre après plusieurs heures d'interrogatoire, en accusant dans la foulée Echols et son ami Jason Baldwin. Plus tard, il s'est rétracté en dénonçant les pressions policières, mais rien n'y a fait : malgré les pistes laissées de côté, l'absence de témoins et de preuves formelles, les disparitions de pièces à conviction, les trois adolescents sont jugés en 1994 et condamnés, Echols à la peine de mort, Misskelley et Baldwin à la prison à vie.
 L'affaire fait grand bruit dans tout le pays. Deux documentaires, _Paradise Lost_ 1 et 2 (disponibles sur YouTube), sortis respectivement en 1996 et 2000, reviennent sur l'affaire et prennent parti pour ceux qu'on commence à appeler les "West Memphis Three". Des artistes parmi lesquels Eddie Vedder (Pearl Jam), Natalie Maines (Dixie Chicks), Henry Rollins et Metallica, des acteurs parmi lesquels Winona Ryder et Johnny Depp, apportent eux aussi leur soutien. Des initiatives sont lancées pour financer leur défense, comme la compilation _Rise Above_. Des livres sortent (_Blood of Innocents_ de Guy Reel, _Devil's Knot_ de Mara Leveritt). Des sites se créent (en anglais comme en français) pour réclamer leur libération. Même le père d'une des victimes (Rick Murray, père biologique de Christopher Byers), finit par se ranger de leur côté.
 Pendant des années, rien n'y a fait : les demandes de révision sont restées lettre morte. Jusqu'en 2007, où de nouvelles analyses ADN ont été faites et semblaient disculper les West Memphis 3. En novembre dernier, la Cour Suprême de l'Arkansas a déclaré que ces nouveaux éléments étaient suffisants pour envisager de rouvrir le dossier. Mais un ultime coup de théâtre vient de se produire il y a à peine 2 jours, suite à un arrangement entre le parquet de l'Arkansas et les accusés : ils ont accepté de plaider coupable, et en échange ils ont été libérés. Plus précisément, ils ont été condamnés à 18 ans de prison, soit le temps qu'ils y ont déjà passé, ainsi, ayant déjà purgé leur peine, il n'y avait plus qu'à les libérer. Par ailleurs, ils écopent de 10 ans avec sursis.
 D'un côté, c'est le soulagement. De l'autre, cette décision ne satisfait personne.
 Soulagés, les West Memphis 3 le sont indéniablement, tout comme ceux qui ont fait campagne durant toutes ces années pour leur libération : ils ont eu (en partie) ce qu'ils voulaient. Soulagé, le parquet de l'Arkansas l'est également, car les accusés ont pu être relâchés tout en restant coupables. Un nouveau procès aurait pu durer longtemps et coûter cher. Il aurait pu être embarrassant pour la police comme pour la justice. Et non seulement les accusés auraient pu être acquittés et blanchis, mais en plus, ils auraient pu traîner l'Etat de l'Arkansas en justice, et les dédommagements auraient pu se compter par millions.
 Et justement, personne n'est dupe de cette décision. Jason Baldwin l'a bien expliqué : _"Au début, nous n'avons dit que la vérité - que nous étions innocents et qu'ils nous envoyaient en prison pour le reste de nos vies à cause de ça._ (..._) La seule chose que l'Etat a pu faire pour nous,  c'était de nous dire: 'hey, on vous laisse sortir, à la condition que vous  disiez que vous êtes coupables'. Quoi qu'on en dise, ce n'est pas ça, la  justice. Ils ne vont pas chercher qui a assassiné ces garçons, et je ne voulais pas de ce deal. Cependant, ils essayaient de tuer Damien_ [Echols, le condamné à mort]_."_
 Du côté de ceux qui, parmi les familles des victimes, croient en la culpabilité des West Memphis 3, c'est la consternation. Todd Moore (le père de Michael) a notamment déclaré : "_ils peuvent clamer leur innocence autant qu'ils le veulent, mais le fait est qu'ils ont eux-mêmes confirmé leur culpabilité. Nous sommes furieux qu'ils aient été relâchés._ (...) _Justice n'a pas été faite, et bien que ces hommes soient sortis de prison, en réalité ils ne seront jamais libres. Ils auront sans cesse à vivre avec le fait qu'ils sont toujours des assassins d'enfants condamnés comme tels aux yeux de la loi et de la société. Avec le sursis qui plane sur eux pour les dix ans à venir, ils peuvent tout à fait revenir en prison s'ils enfreignent la loi, et beaucoup vont attendre et observer."_
 En résumé, l'Affaire des West Memphis 3 n'est pas encore terminée.
Jessie Misskelley

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## helldraco

J'aime toujours autant tes news.  ::): 

Quant à faire un commentaire intelligent sur cette histoire ... déjà que je me roule par terre quand on me parle de "justice" ...

----------


## DarzgL

Mouais, la "justice"... On connaît...  ::|:

----------


## Marclor

Encore un beau micmac qui a certainement laissé 3 innocents en prison pour... Que dalle.

----------


## Nilsou

Haha la justice américaine, on vous relâche si vous plaidez coupable pour que personne ne soit dans l'embarras... L..O..L
La menace de mort sur leur pote pour les forcer à accepter -> Youhouuuu!

Et le pire c'est que ça semble marcher vu que le père dit qu'ils sont coupable puisqu'ils ont plaidé coupable... il y a vraiment des gens qui n'ont pas plus de deux neurones... 

Moi qui pensais que ce genre de bavure était de moins en moins courante, et là en plus ils en remettent une couche... c'est magnifique d'horreur. Ils ont vraiment un grave problème.
J’espère qu'il y aura un bon film scandale un jour la dessus, détaillant bien comment ils ont été libéré...

----------


## Okxyd

Très bon article, au final c'est la police et l'état qui tirent leurs épingles du jeu mais bon c'est toujours aussi navrant de voir qu'un fossé générationnel puisse entrainer de tels dérives...

----------


## Ketham

Ca me fait mal au coeur de lire ça, quand on voit l'actualité de la justice américaine, qui franchement a de moins en moins d'honneur, mais en tout cas merci Shane d'avoir disserté de main experte l'affaire.

----------


## john

On ne sait toujours pas qui a commis les crimes. Le ou les tueurs sont peut-être toujours en liberté et risquent de (voir même ont déjà) faire des victimes supplémentaires, mais ça, la justice américaine s'en contrefout: elle veut juste désigner un coupable à jeter en pâture à la populace, pas chercher à connaitre la vérité ou à savoir qui a fait quoi et comment...

Bref enquête judiciaire bâclée, menée selon les bons petits préjugés des policiers (le coupable est forcément celui qui est différent). La solution de facilité, c'est toujours sympa: ça permet de boucler les dossiers en moins de deux et de rallonger les pauses café d'autant, le tout sans se prendre la tête, sans mener d'auditions complémentaires ni vérifier les dires des uns et des autres... Ça me rappelle fortement ce qui s'est passé (et qui se passe sans doute encore) dans bon nombre d'affaires en France.

Au final, on peut dire que la bêtise et l'incompétence n'ont pas de frontières.
Dommage... moi qui croyait que nos douaniers étaient les meilleurs au monde, étant les seuls à avoir réussi à stopper le nuage de Tchernobyl à nos frontières.

----------


## Shenzen

...
A la limite, l'affaire, je m'en fout, c'est tout juste si je l'ajoute a ma liste de préjugés sur les Etats-unis.
Mais l'histoire de la "panique satanique", ou whatever, m'interesse.J'ai toute une partie de ma famille qui est un stéreotype vivant, et je me demandais comment des êtres humains dotés d'un cerveau pouvaient en arriver la.
J'imagine que ca explique en partie l'origine du problème.

----------


## Herrmann Goulag

La justice, c'est comme la peau des couilles, tu peux tirer dessus autant que tu veux, jamais elle ne lache.

----------


## loopingz

Je ne connaissais l'affaire notamment par les Supersuckers et pour avoir vécu la bas, dans cet état en particulier. Ne crachez pas sur les Etats-Unis en particulier. Ce qui est barré c'est le système judiciaire (ainsi que la culture de la délation), de santé, d'accès aux armes. N'ayez pas de mauvais préjugés sur les gens qui sont accueillant, pas ou peu raciste envers les européens inclus les français (bon après ca reste très clivés entre eux (sous entendu les 3ethnies principales)).
Sinon pour les WM3 je suis très contant qu'ils soient dehors mais la manière est écœurante et que leur vie est déjà bien saccagée, ainsi que la justice au comble du ridicule.

----------


## Sparfell

Très intéressant d'un bout à l'autre !
Ça en dit long sur la prétendue "Justice" qu'on souhaiterait nous faire avaler.

----------


## quake459

Ca me fait peur ce truc, merde

----------


## Baal-84

Bien souvent on dénonce la mort de quelqu'un qui est "peut être innocent" dans les affaires de condamnés à mort alors qu'on oublie que les mecs qui en sont là sont des ordures irrécupérables qui n'en sont pas à leur première affaire.
Sauf erreur de ma part, s'il n'y a aucune preuve de culpabilité, il n'y a aucune preuve d'innocence. Juste des preuves insuffisantes concernant ce dossier (ce qui veut pas dire que la police n'avait pas un avis fondé sur leur personnalité et leur passé).
La police et la justice avaient sous les yeux des éléments qui en faisaient des coupables et ça a suffit pour qu'ils y croient.
On vous met un article sous les yeux qui en fait des innocents et ça suffit pour que vous y croyez.
Alors évitez de traiter la police et la justice pour des abruti fini sous prétexte qu'ils sont pas allé chercher midi à 14h  :;):

----------


## balinbalan

> Bien souvent on dénonce la mort de quelqu'un qui est "peut être innocent" dans les affaires de condamnés à mort alors qu'on oublie que les mecs qui en sont là sont des ordures irrécupérables qui n'en sont pas à leur première affaire.
> Sauf erreur de ma part, s'il n'y a aucune preuve de culpabilité, il n'y a aucune preuve d'innocence. Juste des preuves insuffisantes concernant ce dossier (ce qui veut pas dire que la police n'avait pas un avis fondé sur leur personnalité et leur passé).


Je te rappelle que l'innocence ne se prouve pas, elle est présumée. Donc en l'absence de preuves suffisantes pour démontrer la culpabilité, impossible de condamner.

----------


## helldraco

C'était pas la peine de répondre à un appel au troll et à la discu foireuse qui ne mènera nulle part.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sparfell

> Bien souvent on dénonce la mort de quelqu'un qui est "peut être innocent" dans les affaires de condamnés à mort alors qu'on oublie que les mecs qui en sont là sont des ordures irrécupérables qui n'en sont pas à leur première affaire.
> Sauf erreur de ma part, s'il n'y a aucune preuve de culpabilité, il n'y a aucune preuve d'innocence. Juste des preuves insuffisantes concernant ce dossier (ce qui veut pas dire que la police n'avait pas un avis fondé sur leur personnalité et leur passé).
> La police et la justice avaient sous les yeux des éléments qui en faisaient des coupables et ça a suffit pour qu'ils y croient.
> On vous met un article sous les yeux qui en fait des innocents et ça suffit pour que vous y croyez.
> Alors évitez de traiter la police et la justice pour des abruti fini sous prétexte qu'ils sont pas allé chercher midi à 14h


Le problème n'est pas là et d'ailleurs je ne pense pas que le but de l'article soit de prendre la défense des "West memphis 3" mais plutôt d'évoquer cette affaire ainsi que son contexte afin de réfléchir au fonctionnement de la Justice ou à la justice en elle même.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Sauf erreur de ma part, s'il n'y a aucune preuve de culpabilité, il n'y a aucune preuve d'innocence. Juste *des preuves insuffisantes* concernant ce dossier (*ce qui veut pas dire que la police n'avait pas un avis fondé sur leur personnalité et leur passé*).
> La police et la justice avaient sous les yeux des éléments qui en faisaient des coupables et ça a suffit pour qu'ils y croient.


Des éléments comme le fait qu'ils écoutaient du métal ?
Je ne connais pas grand-chose au droit, mais je tique sur plusieurs de tes mots. Si on se base sur l'avis, fondé ou non, de la police, ça n'est pas de justice dont tu parles, c'est........ autre chose, c'est dangereux.

Ton propos donnerait raison à une justification comme suit :
"Oui, ce sont des noirs qui viennent du ghetto. On les connait, c'est comme tous les noirs du ghetto, ils ont dealé et fait des conneries pendant leur adolescence, ils sont donc forcément coupables. Affaire suivante ?"

----------


## Obiwankenoob

Shane Fenton, l'intelectuel de la rubrique fait divers.

 ::trollface::

----------


## Shane Fenton

Enfin quelqu'un qui sait rendre hommage à mes connaissances en boys bands...  ::):

----------


## Warzlouf

Très intéressant. Ça me rappelle "l'affaire Judas Priest", un excellent documentaire passé à la télévision qui relatait l'histoire suivante : le groupe Judas Priest était accusé de tous les maux par les parents d'un garçon qui a fait beaucoup de conneries puis une tentative de suicide. Les médias et associations bien-pensantes ont dénigré le groupe et le métal en général, jusqu'à ce qu'on s'aperçoive que le pauvre gars était maltraité et violé par ses parents...

----------

